# Site with fishing in Kent.



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. Can anyone recommend a site with fishing as we are hoping to spend a couple of days in Kent next week before going over to France for a couple of weeks.
Cheers sid


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Site with fishing in Kent*

Hi Sid

Are you in the CCC if so they have a holiday site at Wylands International Angling Centre it is at Battle though, still not that far from Kent :lol: I have been told it is a loverly place well worth a visit we have just come back from traveling all along the South Coast

Have a good time across the water


----------



## pfil32 (Jul 27, 2005)

*Site Fishing in Kent*

Hi Sid,

If you are in the Caravan Club there is a CL site just outside Deal called Cottington Lakes. Here there is fishing with a number of lakes to choose from. Campsite is also nice.

Phil


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jacquie & Phil. Thanks for the info, we are in both clubs so have the choice, Will let you know where we end up.
Cheers Sid


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

You may find what you want on Gray's website here:
http://www.madcaravanner.co.uk/page14.html


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

I can thoroughly recommend "Henfold Lakes" as an idyllic camping and fishing spot. Although it's in Surrey, it's only 20 minutes from Kent! They also have a small Clubhouse that serves drink and basic food.

Henfold Lakes 
Dorking
Tel: 01306 885725


----------

